# Zakuri salmon slicer anyone?



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2013)

any interest in a zakuri custom salmon slicer with ebony handle?


----------



## The hekler (Feb 12, 2013)

Dang that's sexy, how does it compare to a yanagiba? Obviously the tip is very different but how is the thickness compared to a regular yanagiba?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2013)

its a double bevel knife first of all  more similar to a sujihiki


----------



## The hekler (Feb 12, 2013)

JBroida said:


> its a double bevel knife first of all  more similar to a sujihiki



Never would have guessed looking at the photo, would make a hell of a banquet slicer.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2013)

Dammit Jon!! We don't need this in our lives!!!!!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Dammit Jon!! We don't need this in our lives!!!!!



I felt the same way when I saw it on Facebook. That knife is a stunner.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## maxim (Feb 13, 2013)

Huh will be also very handy for Hamon  
Cool knife Jon !


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 13, 2013)

If my sister in law ends up getting engaged soon that may go on the wedding present list because he spends 50% of his free time fishing for salmon in Lake Michigan. I don't know if I should promote him being away so much, but it may have some perks if I take care of him since I do not have a boat :spiteful:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2013)

for what its worth, i just have one of these sitting around here... it was one of those on a whim orders


----------

